# Interesting new way to cook ~!



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

I just saw these yesterday. My friend that owns one of the local solar co. is making these all LOCAL. Nothing from China or anywhere else. Really interesting type of cooker. Watched him do a steak, bacon and a really good pot of beans and bacon. Take a look at them and if you like it, pm me and I will get the info for you.

Petrified Wood Bookends


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Nadja said:


> I just saw these yesterday. My friend that owns one of the local solar co. is making these all LOCAL. Nothing from China or anywhere else. Really interesting type of cooker. Watched him do a steak, bacon and a really good pot of beans and bacon. Take a look at them and if you like it, pm me and I will get the info for you.
> 
> Petrified Wood Bookends


Isn't anyone here gonna ask the price?/ I'm curious.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, since you were nice. LOL My price from my friend is $297.00 + $35.00 shipping anywhere in the U.S.A. Made in American by Americans and stays in america. You can buy the chinese version, from china for about 500.00 plus shipping over the big pond and also pay duty ! Darned thing actually works.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I just received a parabolic cooker and will be testing and doing a video on it after Thanksgiving.

Parabolic Solar Cooker: Cantinawest's "Solar Burner"

This is the one and from these fine people as well.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Great news, if that is the case*

If they can make that exact solar cooker here in the USA for that price that would be excellent.

So far that particular model/style is made in Europe (expensive) and India (less, but shipping adds) and China just started making that model(least expensive, plus shipping)

So if it can be manufactured here that is a plus for all of us.

Nathan


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

cantinawest said:


> If they can make that exact solar cooker here in the USA for that price that would be excellent.
> 
> So far that particular model/style is made in Europe (expensive) and India (less, but shipping adds) and China just started making that model(least expensive, plus shipping)
> 
> ...


I'm putting it together today, this is going to be a blast!


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Austin, did you get one ?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

i am jealous of those with consistent enough sunshine to cook with it...here 'tis not so, so I use solar when conditions are right, and thermal wraps when they are not.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Nadja said:


> Austin, did you get one ?


I did, then a lot of rain.

Seems that's always the case, hopefully I'll get to use it next week.


----------

